
BoxGraph – real time distributed graph based ML - theoryofunknown
https://blog.box.com/blog/box-graph-how-we-built-spontaneous-social-network/
======
amnewhere
How are you able to real-time procesd billions of events for collaborative
filtering, wouldn't you need all the events in memory.

